# Yobokies 'Hammer'



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got one of these though the other day....and ive got to say that they are superb...weighs the same as a lumpy, but a more traditional look for the 6309 wouldnt you say? nice solid links (not folded) and the curved ends fit perfectly..........


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> got one of these though the other day....and ive got to say that they are superb...weighs the same as a lumpy, but a more traditional look for the 6309 wouldnt you say? nice solid links (not folded) and the curved ends fit perfectly..........


Lucky swine! I have my eyes on one of them, I'm going to buy the one for the 6105 as I've heard the end links are nearly an exact match to the ones that fit the 6138-3000, fingers crossed.

did it come with a seiko clasp or a plain one? I know they have been having kittens over at the SCWF where harold normaly runs his ads about aftermarket straps with `Seiko` on them but i'm hoping he still ships them with one if asked, fingers crossed again.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aha so that'd be the new Evo then eh? Good one.

edit: or would it? hmm... the 'Hammer' and the 'Evo' perhaps not the same? I took the Evo to be his new Super Oyster..

..off to go google that a bit


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wookie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > got one of these though the other day....and ive got to say that they are superb...weighs the same as a lumpy, but a more traditional look for the 6309 wouldnt you say? nice solid links (not folded) and the curved ends fit perfectly..........
> ...


yeah, got the seiko on the clasp....


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


ooh you've made my evening :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wookie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > wookie said:
> ...


 glad i could help


----------

